# Maximum payload question



## leopardhawk

Hoping someone can explain something to me... If you go to this Ford website, http://www.ford.com/trucks/super-duty/2017/models/f350-platinum/ click on "Specifications" and scroll down about 3/4 of the way, you will see the "Maximum Payload Package Selector (lbs.)" section.

Scrolling down through that section to the F-350 SRW 4X4, and looking in the column for the Crew Cab, I cannot understand why the vehicle with a GVWR of 11,300 lbs. would have a payload that is 640 lbs. HIGHER than the vehicle with a GVWR of 11,400 lbs.!! I don't get it...maybe 'cause I haven't been around trucks all that much?

Does anyone here have any input, comments, advice, an explanation...?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## leopardhawk

I should also mention to look under the Crew Cab "Short Wheel Base" SWB column... sorry!


----------



## C Nash

Axle ratio different


----------



## Lightchaser

Hello, I am looking for a high payload 5er toyhauler, I prefer a holiday rambler next level 30 footer but cant find one (75000 pound ccc) does anyone know of another with the same capacity or close?
Thx Bill


----------

